# Best Ever Bucks/Bulls/Exotics



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey Guys how about a photo thread about personal best. I'll start with
My son's best whitetail from last fall and my best bull also from last fall.
Anything is fair game folks so if your proud of it the post it. Later Taters
Baker


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

Kenedy county 2006.. please dont criticize the gun it does the job just as good as any.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

*My personal bests*

It's been a good year for me. These are all my personal bests (truth be told my only Red Stag and Axis yet):

12/01/2007:
Ellis County
before 9am
6x5 Red Stag 
28" beams
28" IS
6" bases
Remington 700 BDL .270
Remintgon 130gr Core Lokt
50 yards, Heart/Lung - DRT










9/27/2008:
Bandera County
before 8am
3x3 Axis Bull
30" beams
28" IS
Remington 700 BDL .270
Remintgon 130gr Core Lokt
70 yards, Neck - DRT










11/08/2008:
Young County
5:40pm
10 Pointer
17.5" IS
4" bases
Remington 700 BDL .270
Remintgon 130gr Core Lokt
90 yards, Heart/Lung - ran 30 yards, dropped dead


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Taken in December 2007 in Sonora. Scored 140"


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

*My best picture*


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great photo's guys, thanks for posting


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

183" 13 Points - Maverick County


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

338" Elk - Colorado


----------



## combscw (Jan 9, 2008)

*355 6/8" Canadian Elk*

My best trophy. Killed in Saskatchewan in October 06'. The wife doesn't like it in the living room but what are you gonna do?


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Axis killed this June with my Bowtech Justice VFT...


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

here are two from last year


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice Bucks there Damian!..........................................!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Here are a couple of our better animals, or at least the ones that are special to us.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

188 Gross BC
Killed January 2, 2004
McMullen County


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great Photo's and I sure hope it brings back some special memories.
Well Done Folks.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

*Poor Man's Bear*

Killed Oct. 4th, 2006 at home in Old Ocean. I didnt have my scale at the time, so Im not sure how much he weighed. My wife and I rode our horses within 200 yds of him. He was eating pecans, and enjoying a cool oct. evening. I dismounted, and walked to withing 100yds of him, and dropped with my .300.

Called my bro. to bring a truck. He was too heavy to pick up, so I put my rope around his nose, and threw it up over a good sized limb. I dallyed off, and sucked him up into the tree high enough to back a pickup under him. Dropped into the bed of the truck, took him to the house, and caped him out. 3 months later he is on the wall.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Did y'all weigh that monster? That is a cool mount.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

If your talking to me.....No. I did not have my scale at this time. But, he did prompt me to aquire one. I have an electronic scale now that goes up to 1000 lbs. No more quessing.

And yes, it is a bad "A" mount. We are building a new house, and he will be in the new living room looking out into the pecan orchard where he got-got.....LOL.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Palmetto said:


> Killed Oct. 4th, 2006 at home in Old Ocean. I didnt have my scale at the time, so Im not sure how much he weighed. My wife and I rode our horses within 200 yds of him. He was eating pecans, and enjoying a cool oct. evening. I dismounted, and walked to withing 100yds of him, and dropped with my .300.
> 
> Called my bro. to bring a truck. He was too heavy to pick up, so I put my rope around his nose, and threw it up over a good sized limb. I dallyed off, and sucked him up into the tree high enough to back a pickup under him. Dropped into the bed of the truck, took him to the house, and caped him out. 3 months later he is on the wall.


To this day, that's still the best looking hog mount I've ever seen. Congrats!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> To this day, that's still the best looking hog mount I've ever seen. Congrats!


Agreed, I haven't seen a better one either.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is my wife's Axis killed on our property in Junction. Scored 134-5/8" in ROE And my best ever whitetail killed on our property


----------



## Ldubya (May 4, 2008)

*field pics*

last season's last day buck. pecos county









pig from opening weekend. cooke county


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

All right I'll play. PB elk from the Gila 2006. 358 and change. Still smilin and looking to break 380.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow TSlick what a bull. I can't tell you how long my buddy and I
have been applying for a Gila tag, (16-A) so please tell me the
trick to getting draw. Great Bull Later Baker
PS--- It's late for this old man so help me out, what's PB ?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

PB is personal best elkhunter49.


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Starr Co. 08'*


By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/carlrshepard


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is a GREAT Buck Shepard.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

It sure is! I wouldn't even begin to know what it scored but I'm guessing 190-200? My gosh those beams have the mass of a mesquite tree...

Earl



Haute Pursuit said:


> That is a GREAT Buck Shepard.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Well Duh !!! Thanks for the help Haute Pursuit. I'm all out
of dumb questions and it's past my bedtime. Elkhunter49 
is OUT.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That is a GREAT Buck Shepard.


Indeed it is! Outstanding deer. This year?


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

My best and only bow kill so far. Was just a "couple years ago".


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Real nice buck Yazoo.
That looks like a pretty old bow........
Reminds me of my old PSE...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm gonna guess either Tecomate or El Cazador ranch Shepard....


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

pg542 said:


> Indeed it is! Outstanding deer. This year?


I shot him last season (january 08')

Great guess Earl, he scored 196. I dont think I will ever top him. I was very fortunate to have my dad let me shoot this deer.


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

Brete said:


> I'm gonna guess either Tecomate or El Cazador ranch Shepard....


Tecomate. My dad is one of the partners on the private piece.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

*BEST*

My son's best from last year


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Tremendous deer....congrats......didn't know there was a private piece. Good luck this year....


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

By carlrshepard at 2008-11-14

just for fun i thought i would show this guy. He was my first trophy. Funny thing about this deer, we never saw him before he was shot. Either that or he developed his droptines in his eighth year. Dont know if thats possible. He was 8 1/2 years old. I was only three years older than him! He would have been considered a cull without the drops because of his age and eight points.


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

220swifter said:


> My son's best from last year


220swifter, thats a pretty deer.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

two of my favorite deer taken in Mexico. The first one because of its unique antlers, notice the hollow acorn on the tip of the main beam. The second just because I think its a nice symetrical typical 10 point.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

shepard24 said:


> just for fun i thought i would show this guy. He was my first trophy. Funny thing about this deer, we never saw him before he was shot. Either that or he developed his droptines in his eighth year. Dont know if thats possible. He was 8 1/2 years old. I was only three years older than him! He would have been considered a cull without the drops because of his age and eight points.


NICE! In case nobody ever told you, you where a *spoiled* little boy...LOL. J/K....Your old man was good to you, as mine was to us. Like my dad tells me,,,"just pass it on son."


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Com'on, keep postin the pics.....


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Man there are some serious trophy pic's and quite a collection
of WT Deer. I'm envious of some of you guys that get to chase 
Trophy Elk in places that I can't draw a tag for. Well Done fella's,
Thanks for posting up. Keep it Going !!


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Red deer my uncle shot at our place last season.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

shepard24 said:


> 220swifter, thats a pretty deer.


Thanks! Not bad for a Hill Country deer. I got more satisfaction from him killing that deer than any I have ever taken.


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

*Droptines*

Here is my best deer, shoot him Thanksgiving weekend 1994. Could not find any pics from the field, shot him a little bit before digital cameras became affordable.

Hook em'


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats a heck of a deer Tx


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*And mine........*

Best I could come up with


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dude!! Is that the panhandle or out of state? Or photochop?? LOL


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> Best I could come up with


Man i wanna kill a deer like that someday!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Go ahead and put yours up here, I know I'd like to see some more pics of it and some probably haven't seen it yet.....


Encinal said:


> Man i wanna kill a deer like that someday!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Brete said:


> Go ahead and put yours up here, I know I'd like to see some more pics of it and some probably haven't seen it yet.....


A guy on our place killed a deer with 8 drops in the 80's... 8 points up 8 down... was a really cool deer... kinda like the one he posted... but shorter drops...

I have a hard time posting pictures of that deer myself...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Then send it to me and I'll post for you...lol.....like to see some of the 8 up and 8 down too....


Encinal said:


> A guy on our place killed a deer with 8 drops in the 80's... 8 points up 8 down... was a really cool deer... kinda like the one he posted... but shorter drops...
> 
> I have a hard time posting pictures of that deer myself...


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures of the 8 droptine deer that was killed and a few more of a deer I killed in the early 90's


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

NICE....ya'll do have some exceptional deer, no doubt about it....Just curious, how many mature bucks do you see in the feeder pens(corn) during hunting season. I generally don't hunt feeders much when hunting big deer but after seeing that big 12 in one of your pens I might have to reevaluate.....


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

I generally see one jump in every sit... 

I dunno about your hunting situation, but it's generally not about maturity. Though deer do change their habits when they get older, a lot of the "smarts" of older deer in high pressure areas tend to be man made. There are probably deer born in East texas that would jump into a feeder pen at 6.5 in broad daylight... but they get shot at 1.5 because they jump into a feeder pen in broad daylight... 

hehe


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's one from last season.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I saw a pic of that multi drop deer in a book back in the 80's.
I think it a book by an outfitter I used in the 90's out of Carriso springs.
But I bet its the same deer.


----------



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

South Africa, May 2008:


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow what a Safari !! That's my dream trophy, a big Sable.
Awesome. Keep it going guys. Later Baker


----------



## Clint (Jun 16, 2005)

Here are my two best bow bucks. Both shot this year. Thay scored 163 and 149 respectively.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Huntingdon ,Pa , 161" 9 pt 7.5 Yrs Old @ 296 lbs Looking for original pics, will post when i find them


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TroutMaster76 said:


> Taken in December 2007 in Sonora. Scored 140"


Heavy,Heavy, tons of character very nice!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

chad said:


> 188 Gross BC
> Killed January 2, 2004
> McMullen County


Monster, i like the way those beams lay over very nice!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Palmetto said:


> Killed Oct. 4th, 2006 at home in Old Ocean. I didnt have my scale at the time, so Im not sure how much he weighed. My wife and I rode our horses within 200 yds of him. He was eating pecans, and enjoying a cool oct. evening. I dismounted, and walked to withing 100yds of him, and dropped with my .300.
> 
> Called my bro. to bring a truck. He was too heavy to pick up, so I put my rope around his nose, and threw it up over a good sized limb. I dallyed off, and sucked him up into the tree high enough to back a pickup under him. Dropped into the bed of the truck, took him to the house, and caped him out. 3 months later he is on the wall.


"Poor Man's Bear" ? Please Explain? Lmao, no matter how many times you bringhim in thuh house , she will keep putting him back out into the flower bed!:biggrin:


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Here are some of mine. These were all killed on low fence property. This one is a Maverick county buck that gross scored 182 and netted 170 5/8 making the all time B&C.










Here is my favorite, also a Maverick county buck that grossed 172 and had a 27" spread.










Next is my best Colorado county buck that grossed 162 and change.










And another Colorado county buck that grossed 147


----------

